# 2020 Pull over limit. *no winch *first time shi



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow. 8 seconds on FB marketplace and I found a brand new Lewis winch for $600. Keep looking and you can find a winch/saw combo for $800-$850 if you’re patient.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

already called the guy and told him to raise his price, samie is coming...


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm changing my user name to Shiawassee_Winchless 

see y'all around


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> already called the guy and told him to raise his price, samie is coming...


I would charge him double just for being a tool.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Because you pay taxes the government owes you everything. Priceless. You know it would be cheaper for you to just buy your ducks from the grocery store. Actually, the grocery store can deliver them direct to your house now. 

where there’s a will there’s a way if you want it bad enough.


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

You guys realize if he's gonna get a winch to pull the dikes, he's gonna want ditches in all the zones to motor in next.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Shiawassee installs winches at all dikes through their hard work and efforts that FSamie is not part of.

He shows up in his 221 İslander with a 4.3l I/o due to the new winches.

Winch is broken or won't pull his battleship.

New poll: "should a second winch be added at each pullover"


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

blklab said:


> You guys realize if he's gonna get a winch to pull the dikes, he's gonna want ditches in all the zones to motor in next.


Yup. He would be the first to bitch about not being able to motor his lazy ass right to his spot in his zone. Then he will want an aquatic escalator to move him throughout the zone to minimize walking.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> already called the guy and told him to raise his price, samie is coming...


This is just so funny.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

no better way to keep samie off the flats than to deny him a winch, lol


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 598799
> Wow. 8 seconds on FB marketplace and I found a brand new Lewis winch for $600. Keep looking and you can find a winch/saw combo for $800-$850 if you’re patient.


Thanks, but you are doing a half *** job again. Find the combo. Damn you guys, forgot my waders.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

I’m actually on Samies side for once. If we could get two winches I could get my 2472 in there. My fat a$$ gets tired of hunting without being able to have fresh perked coffee, pan fried biscuits, and sausage gravy between shooting birds. The down side is a chunk of jimmy deans can really make a call stick.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Hell. Why we are at it, why not dry those fields so you could just drive your car or heavy duty truck with a 20’ cargo trailer and unload it right on the x. Smh. 

what is difficult to do is often the most rewarding. You’ve earned it. I really cannot understand (well I do, just pure laziness) why some just are not willing to earn what they seek. Rather, they’d prefer it be given to them.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Wallis said:


> I’m actually on Samies side for once. If we could get two winches I could get my 2472 in there. My fat a$$ gets tired of hunting without being able to have fresh perked coffee, pan fried biscuits, and sausage gravy between shooting birds. The down side is a chunk of jimmy deans can really make a call stick.


Eat that Craig, he is on my side. Maybe I should start a poll to see how many people are on my side.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Man up. I kayaked to 37 in 50 mph winds. Have witnesses. Shot a limit of mallards.


There isn’t any manning up to do to kayak shi... No need to scare people off lol. Shat I’ve witness a 60 something yr old man & wife paddling out there. Not to hard to shoot a limit of ducks either.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

back in the day...i wanna say early 80's. they had hand winches on top of all the dikes....they lasted about 3 days before someone broke them trying to winch their tanks over the dike, lol.

so basically some of you are correct...you build it, they will abuse it and break it.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Eat that Craig, he is on my side. Maybe I should start a poll to see how many people are on my side.


Just ask Jerry Meyer the next time you’re at Shi town.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

You can almost guarantee any thread tied to a “wetland wonders” goat rodeo will have tears, tampons, and great entertainment. Taxes, 50 mph kayaking....with witness. I wetland wonder why any one would consider any of these places. Especially after reading any of these threads.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Just ask Jerry Meyer the next time you’re at Shi town.


Lighten up guy. have some sense of humor. It is all about having fun. I do not use Facebook and was not even able to find the Lewis winch you found. May have to go to Shia Kid's dad and get one for $3000. Hunting today? post some report without zone location.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ice ghost said:


> You can almost guarantee any thread tied to a “wetland wonders” goat rodeo will have tears, tampons, and great entertainment. Taxes, 50 mph kayaking....with witness. I wetland wonder why any one would consider any of these places. Especially after reading any of these threads.


oh its really easy to figure out why...i'm sorry you never experienced it.


----------

